# Can't forward ports...



## s9yk3r

Hi all... as the title says, I'm not able to forward my ports.
First of all, i read threads with subjects like mine, but I didn't solve my problem yet.

I just changed ISP and now I have another modem/router. 
I'm trying to forward 8000 port for my icecast radio but I'm not able to do it.
I tried anything: router firewall up/down, windows firewall up/down, netlimiter service down... I don't know what to do!
I don't have other firewalls. I did port forwarding on my router but nothing changed. Damn, I also tried with DMZ... but nothing. Someone can help me? I'm out of ammo here.


----------



## GentleArrow

Do you have two routers or just one?
Do a tracert yahoo.com via a command prompt and post a screen shot for review. Looking for other private routers beyond yours.


----------



## s9yk3r

I have just this modem/router, my new ISP gave it to me but it should be good for port forwarding, 'cause a lot of ppl in my country have it... and nobody is complaining, as far as I know.

This is the tracert results



Code:


  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  192.168.1.1
  2     *        *        *     Richiesta scaduta.
  3     8 ms     7 ms     7 ms  172.17.51.56
  4    11 ms    10 ms    10 ms  172.17.50.21
  5    16 ms    18 ms    14 ms  172.19.240.85
  6     *        *        *     Richiesta scaduta.
  7   117 ms   117 ms   117 ms  racc.newark11.new.seabone.net [195.22.216.227]
  8   117 ms   116 ms   116 ms  g2-12-bas2.dce.yahoo.com [206.126.236.2]
  9   130 ms   130 ms   130 ms  ae-4.pat2.che.yahoo.com [216.115.101.145]
 10   176 ms   176 ms   176 ms  ae-6.pat1.dnx.yahoo.com [216.115.96.207]
 11   192 ms   193 ms   196 ms  ae-6.pat1.gqb.yahoo.com [216.115.101.195]
 12   187 ms   188 ms   187 ms  et-19-1-0.msr2.gq1.yahoo.com [66.196.67.111]
 13   188 ms   188 ms   188 ms  et-1-0-0.clr1-a-gdc.gq1.yahoo.com [67.195.37.93]
 14   190 ms   189 ms   190 ms  et-18-1.fab7-1-gdc.gq1.yahoo.com [67.195.1.245]
 15   184 ms   184 ms   184 ms  po-15.bas1-7-prd.gq1.yahoo.com [206.190.32.25]
 16   187 ms   187 ms   187 ms  ir1.fp.vip.gq1.yahoo.com [206.190.36.45]


----------



## kdmiller45

Not sure I would post your public IP to a public forum, might open yourself for intrusions


----------



## s9yk3r

What? I didn't post my public IP... in the code that i printed up there, there isn't my public IP


----------



## GentleArrow

You are correct s9yk3r you are not showing a public ip because it appears you don't have public ip.

You are behind private ip [172.17.51.56, ...21,...85] which means you will never be able to port forward.

Sorry for the bad news. You need public ip on your routers wan port to be able to forward.

Might want to consider a different ISP


----------



## s9yk3r

? but that's impossible. my ip (if I go on this website What Is My IP Address? IP Address Tools and More) is starting with 79.47 (i'll not post the complete ip).

Edit: With a Whois, that ip starting with 171 is... from USA. i'm in italy XD so...


----------



## GentleArrow

Seabone

This is a map of the seabone network, you can see them on hop 7
79.47.x.x is Italy.

So lets see if I can explain this to you. First thing you need to understand is you need to have public ip on your routers wan port to be able to port forward. 

Second, as an example, if you had two private home routers in series one at 192.168.0.1[gateway] and the 2nd at 192.168.1.1[gateway], and you wanted to port forward you would have to forward the first routers port to the 2nd routers wan port. Then in the 2nd router you would then forward that port to the host you wanted using that port. Basically you have to port forward in series with private ip networks.

Understand how this works?

Note: you can not go from private to public and back to private. Public ip addressing doesn't work that way. Public goes to private at the end no matter what [unless you are paying and using a block of public ips like web hosting sometimes does]

Now review your tracert

1 <1 ms <1 ms <1 ms 192.168.1.1 *<-private ip*
2 * * * Richiesta scaduta. *<- unknown but has to be private
*3 8 ms 7 ms 7 ms 172.17.51.56 *<- private ip
*4 11 ms 10 ms 10 ms 172.17.50.21 *<- private ip
*5 16 ms 18 ms 14 ms 172.19.240.85 *<- private ip
*6 * * * Richiesta scaduta. *<- unknown, could be public or private
*7 117 ms 117 ms 117 ms racc.newark11.new.seabone.net [195.22.216.227] *<- first Public ip that is shown -its in Italy*

So whatever port you wanted forwarded would have to be forwarded at each of those 6 hops and that is never going to happen. I suspect those hops are your ISP's private network which they have extended their network to you. This is not a uncommon practice since it gives them greater control over their customers bandwidth usage and they don't have to deal with private web servers, etc.

What you are seeing when you go to whats my ip address is that they are seeing the FIRST public ip address. But that's not what is on your routers wan port.

Note: you can logon to your router to see what ip address the wan port has.

Going back to my example of two home routers in series, if you did the same lookup from a host attached to the 2nd router the results shown would be the 1st routers wan port ip NOT the wan port ip of the 2nd router.

Make sense?

BTW did you notice on the tracert that there is no 79.47.x.x? That could be the ip of hop 6. Request timed out just means the router was configured to not respond to icmp which is the protocol ping and tracert use.


----------



## s9yk3r

If i have a private IP, why a friend of mine can ping me? and why i can use a DDNS like no-ip? Plus, why when I do tracert on yahoo.it (and not .com) the third ip is slighty different?

I tried to ask a friend (that has a public IP - it's a certain thing) - to do tracert con yahoo.com and these are her results:



Code:


1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ARCHER_D7 [192.168.1.1]
  2     *        *        *     Richiesta scaduta.
  3    10 ms    31 ms     9 ms  host153-63-static.50-88-b.business.telecomitalia.it [88.50.63.153]
  4    10 ms    11 ms    11 ms  172.17.136.37
  5    16 ms    17 ms    15 ms  172.19.241.224
  6            15 ms          etrunk39.milano1.mil.seabone.net [195.22.192.178]
  7   115 ms   116 ms   116 ms  racc.newark11.new.seabone.net [195.22.216.227]
  8   116 ms   116 ms   135 ms  exchange-cust1.dc2.equinix.net [206.126.236.16] 
  9   125 ms   125 ms   126 ms  ae-6.pat1.che.yahoo.com [216.115.96.81]
 10   196 ms   199 ms   180 ms  ae-8.pat2.dnx.yahoo.com [216.115.96.121]
 11   189 ms   188 ms   189 ms  ae-8.pat1.gqb.yahoo.com [216.115.96.122]
 12   188 ms   187 ms   188 ms  et-19-1-0.msr2.gq1.yahoo.com [66.196.67.111]
 13   182 ms   182 ms   182 ms  et-1-0-0.clr2-a-gdc.gq1.yahoo.com [67.195.37.97]
 14   183 ms   182 ms   194 ms  et-17-25.fab2-1-gdc.gq1.yahoo.com [67.195.1.79] 
 15   189 ms   188 ms   197 ms  po-10.bas2-7-prd.gq1.yahoo.com [206.190.32.31]
 16   186 ms   195 ms   186 ms  ir1.fp.vip.gq1.yahoo.com [206.190.36.45]

her IP start with 82.48 and it doesn't appear in tracert results. So what? she has a private as well? but she's able to forward ports...

sorry, i'm just strying to understand. For what I know, my ISP is famous for DON'T give private IP adresses


----------



## GentleArrow

Your friends results are very different. Looks like she has a business account and you don't. 

It appears that the ISP with a business plan does things very differently through their private network than the service you are signed up for. She is getting a public ip

skipping to the good part of my tracert...

11 180 ms 179 ms 179 ms ibs-resid.milano1.mil.seabone.net [93.186.128.10
1]
12 188 ms 187 ms 187 ms 172.19.241.225 *<- private
*13 201 ms 184 ms 186 ms host153-63-static.50-88-b.business.telecomitalia
.it [88.50.63.153] *<-public*
Trace complete.

So I ping successfully the 11th hop

C:\Users\Charlie>ping 93.186.128.101
Pinging 93.186.128.101 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 93.186.128.101: bytes=32 time=186ms TTL=244
Reply from 93.186.128.101: bytes=32 time=185ms TTL=244
Reply from 93.186.128.101: bytes=32 time=187ms TTL=244
Reply from 93.186.128.101: bytes=32 time=188ms TTL=244
Ping statistics for 93.186.128.101:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 185ms, Maximum = 188ms, Average = 186ms

I ping the 12th hop Unsuccessfully [though it shows up in the tracert which means icmp isn't blocked]

C:\Users\Charlie>ping 172.19.241.225
Pinging 172.19.241.225 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Ping statistics for 172.19.241.225:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (*100% loss*), because its private

I can successfully ping her wan ip

Did you notice she has only ONE private ip address whereas you have 3 possibly 4 private ips? That one ip is very different than the ones you have.

I have seen this before [ very rarely] where the ISP's network is private but routes to a public. They own the public ip blocks at each end. Its a game of control and usually pricing.

Real simple way to find out. Logon to your router and look to see what the wan ip address is. That will confirm or deny that you have private or public ip on your wan port.

If private, case closed. If public post a screen shot of the forwarding page and a ipconfig /all from the targeted host for review.

(man I hate these tiny boxes for text)


----------



## s9yk3r

where can I find my wan ip? on my router, i just found this page with these info:


*Internet*

IP Address 
79.47.*.* (i'm obscuring this)

Gateway 
192.168.100.1

Primary DNS IP Address 
85.37.17.16

Secondary DNS IP Address 
85.38.28.68

Firewall 
On


----------



## GentleArrow

Does that 79 ip address the same as whats my ip shows?

If so, sorry for yacking it up so much. Does seem strange you friends ip shows but your 2nd hop doesn't.

Post a screen shot of the forwarding page and the ipconfig /all from the targeted host for review.


----------



## s9yk3r

yea it's the same.
Btw, this is the screen of the forwarding page:









The "S9YK3R" under "device" section is my computer, and it has my private IP (192.168.1.10)

and this is the ipconfig /all (sry i have windows in italian, so...)



Code:


Configurazione IP di Windows

   Nome host . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : S9YK3R
   Suffisso DNS primario . . . . . . . . :
   Tipo nodo . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Ibrido
   Routing IP abilitato. . . . . . . . . : No
   Proxy WINS abilitato . . . . . . . .  : No
   Elenco di ricerca suffissi DNS. . . . : homenet.telecomitalia.it

Scheda Ethernet Ethernet:

   Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione: homenet.telecomitalia.it
   Descrizione . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I217-V
   Indirizzo fisico. . . . . . . . . . . : BC-5F-F4-4D-49-4E
   DHCP abilitato. . . . . . . . . . . . : Sì
   Configurazione automatica abilitata   : Sì
   Indirizzo IPv6 locale rispetto al collegamento . : fe80::74a5:77ed:348a:d4c5%4(Preferenziale)
   Indirizzo IPv4. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.10(Preferenziale)
   Subnet mask . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease ottenuto. . . . . . . . . . . . : venerdì 6 gennaio 2017 19:40:50
   Scadenza lease . . . . . . . . . . .  : sabato 7 gennaio 2017 04:40:49
   Gateway predefinito . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   Server DHCP . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
   IAID DHCPv6 . . . . . . . . . . . : 45899764
   DUID Client DHCPv6. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1F-33-D1-E4-BC-5F-F4-4D-49-4E
   Server DNS . . . . . . . . . . . . .  : 8.8.8.8
                                           8.8.4.4
   NetBIOS su TCP/IP . . . . . . . . . . : Attivato

Scheda Ethernet Tunngle:

   Stato supporto. . . . . . . . . . . . : Supporto disconnesso
   Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione:
   Descrizione . . . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP-Win32 Adapter V9 (Tunngle)
   Indirizzo fisico. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-0D-C8-2C-E5
   DHCP abilitato. . . . . . . . . . . . : Sì
   Configurazione automatica abilitata   : Sì

Scheda Ethernet Ethernet 2:

   Stato supporto. . . . . . . . . . . . : Supporto disconnesso
   Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione:
   Descrizione . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Evolve Virtual Ethernet Adapter
   Indirizzo fisico. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-D0-D3-1D-C3
   DHCP abilitato. . . . . . . . . . . . : Sì
   Configurazione automatica abilitata   : Sì

Scheda Tunnel Connessione alla rete locale (LAN)* 2:

   Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione:
   Descrizione . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Teredo Tunneling Adapter
   Indirizzo fisico. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP abilitato. . . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Configurazione automatica abilitata   : Sì
   Indirizzo IPv6 . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:c58:1749:b0d0:38cf(Preferenziale)
   Indirizzo IPv6 locale rispetto al collegamento . : fe80::c58:1749:b0d0:38cf%12(Preferenziale)
   Gateway predefinito . . . . . . . . . : ::
   IAID DHCPv6 . . . . . . . . . . . : 201326592
   DUID Client DHCPv6. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1F-33-D1-E4-BC-5F-F4-4D-49-4E
   NetBIOS su TCP/IP . . . . . . . . . . : Disattivato

Scheda Tunnel isatap.homenet.telecomitalia.it:

   Stato supporto. . . . . . . . . . . . : Supporto disconnesso
   Suffisso DNS specifico per connessione: homenet.telecomitalia.it
   Descrizione . . . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
   Indirizzo fisico. . . . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP abilitato. . . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Configurazione automatica abilitata   : Sì


----------



## GentleArrow

lost the link...


----------



## GentleArrow

Is icecast running when you do your port check? It needs to be so the port is being used/replies to the test request of the port checker.

I would suggest you use a Italy dns serves not google located in California usa. 
Distance means lag.

How does the router know your ipaddress? It sees your host name but it has to know what the host names ip to work which is why you normally have the ip address as static not dynamic.

Did you do a ip reservation for this host in the router?
What port checker are you using?


----------



## GentleArrow

Icecast Docs — Config File

Make sure your icecast config file follows these guidelines


----------



## s9yk3r

yea, Icecast is running. I can access it from localhost (obviously). My friend use google dns server as well and her icecast work fine. Btw, i tried with italian dns but... same result. 
My router know my ip... well idk why actually. I guess it's an automatic thing, 'cause when I check my ip address on the router, it's correct. I tried with static and dynamic as well. no change. There isn't an IP reservation function in my router, but when i set a static ip on my pc, I always have this, so it's like I reserved it. Plus, other computers in the local network have static IP as well, so no conflicts.
I tried on other computers as well... same result.

I use "simple port tester" as port checker. I tried with "canyouseeme" as well. 

Icecast's config is correct


----------



## GentleArrow

Post the results of a netstat -a via a command prompt for review

I take it port 11155 isn't showing either?


----------



## s9yk3r

For the 11155 port... it's opened just with uPnP and by shutting down router/windows firewall and other stuffs like these. Idk actually how i managed to open that port, infact now it's closed. But when i managed to open it, port 8000 still was closed, so...

These are the results of netstat, with icecast closed



Code:


Connessioni attive

  Proto  Indirizzo locale       Indirizzo esterno       Stato
  TCP    0.0.0.0:135            S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:445            S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:1390           S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:5357           S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:17500          S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:17501          S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:32400          S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:32469          S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:49664          S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:49665          S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:49666          S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:49667          S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:49668          S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:49669          S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    0.0.0.0:54993          S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    127.0.0.1:843          S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55381           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55382           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55383           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55388           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55389           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55394           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55395           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55396           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55397           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55398           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55399           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55404           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55405           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55406           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55411           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55420           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55421           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55422           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55443           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55444           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55445           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55446           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55447           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55452           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55453           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55454           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55459           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55460           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55461           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55466           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55467           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55468           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55469           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55470           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55471           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55472           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55477           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55486           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55491           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55492           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55494           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55495           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55516           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55518           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55520           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:1120         S9YK3R:55534           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:3212         S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    127.0.0.1:3213         S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    127.0.0.1:5354         S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    127.0.0.1:5939         S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    127.0.0.1:17600        S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    127.0.0.1:32401        S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49670        S9YK3R:49671           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49671        S9YK3R:49670           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49676        S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49677        S9YK3R:49678           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49678        S9YK3R:49677           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49687        S9YK3R:49688           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49688        S9YK3R:49687           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49689        S9YK3R:49690           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49690        S9YK3R:49689           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49691        S9YK3R:49692           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49692        S9YK3R:49691           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49693        S9YK3R:49694           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49694        S9YK3R:49693           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49695        S9YK3R:49696           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49696        S9YK3R:49695           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49697        S9YK3R:49698           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49698        S9YK3R:49697           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49699        S9YK3R:49700           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:49700        S9YK3R:49699           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:50406        S9YK3R:50407           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:50407        S9YK3R:50406           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:50408        S9YK3R:50409           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:50409        S9YK3R:50408           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:50413        S9YK3R:50414           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:50414        S9YK3R:50413           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:50425        S9YK3R:50426           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:50426        S9YK3R:50425           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:50445        S9YK3R:50446           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:50446        S9YK3R:50445           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:52882        S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    127.0.0.1:54206        S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    127.0.0.1:54229        S9YK3R:54230           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:54230        S9YK3R:54229           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55385        S9YK3R:55384           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55387        S9YK3R:55386           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55391        S9YK3R:55390           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55393        S9YK3R:55392           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55401        S9YK3R:55400           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55403        S9YK3R:55402           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55408        S9YK3R:55407           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55410        S9YK3R:55409           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55413        S9YK3R:55412           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55415        S9YK3R:55414           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55417        S9YK3R:55416           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55419        S9YK3R:55418           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55424        S9YK3R:55423           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55426        S9YK3R:55425           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55428        S9YK3R:55427           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55430        S9YK3R:55429           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55433        S9YK3R:55431           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55434        S9YK3R:55432           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55436        S9YK3R:55435           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55438        S9YK3R:55437           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55440        S9YK3R:55439           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55442        S9YK3R:55441           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55449        S9YK3R:55448           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55451        S9YK3R:55450           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55456        S9YK3R:55455           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55458        S9YK3R:55457           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55463        S9YK3R:55462           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55465        S9YK3R:55464           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55474        S9YK3R:55473           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55476        S9YK3R:55475           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55479        S9YK3R:55478           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55481        S9YK3R:55480           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55483        S9YK3R:55482           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55485        S9YK3R:55484           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55488        S9YK3R:55487           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55490        S9YK3R:55489           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55495        S9YK3R:1120            TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55497        S9YK3R:55496           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55499        S9YK3R:55498           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55500        S9YK3R:55501           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55501        S9YK3R:55500           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55503        S9YK3R:55502           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55505        S9YK3R:55504           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55506        S9YK3R:55507           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55507        S9YK3R:55506           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55508        S9YK3R:55509           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55509        S9YK3R:55508           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55511        S9YK3R:55510           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55513        S9YK3R:55512           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55515        S9YK3R:55514           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55522        S9YK3R:55521           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55524        S9YK3R:55523           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55526        S9YK3R:55525           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55528        S9YK3R:55527           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55530        S9YK3R:55529           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55532        S9YK3R:55531           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55536        S9YK3R:55535           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    127.0.0.1:55538        S9YK3R:55537           TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.1.10:139       S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    192.168.1.10:38614     S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    192.168.1.10:50155     91.190.218.53:12350    ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:50399     client:https           CLOSE_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.1.10:50423     162.125.17.1:https     CLOSE_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.1.10:50444     api:https              CLOSE_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.1.10:51793     104.16.87.39:https     ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:52379     2.23.20.129:https      ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:52591     server-54-192-201-80:https  CLOSE_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.1.10:52722     ec2-52-207-41-48:https  CLOSE_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.1.10:53052     64.4.23.176:40024      ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:53190     server-54-239-168-133:https  CLOSE_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.1.10:54041     104.16.88.39:https     ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:54251     ec2-52-32-153-92:https  ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:54646     edge-star-mini-shv-01-mxp1:https  ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:54733     162.125.18.133:https   ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:54889     40.101.28.194:https    ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:55102     edge-star-shv-01-mxp1:https  ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:55105     80-239-208-193:1119    ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:55179     162.125.18.133:https   ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:55287     162.125.18.133:https   ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:55325     151.101.36.249:https   ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:55493     xx-fbcdn-shv-01-mxp1:https  ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:55517     14:http                TIME_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.1.10:55533     a-0001:https           ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:58955     24.105.29.75:http      CLOSE_WAIT
  TCP    192.168.1.10:63473     db5sch101101826:https  ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:63490     db5sch101101338:https  ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:63532     40.77.226.192:https    ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:63569     db5sch101101426:https  ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:64092     168.63.133.103:https   ESTABLISHED
  TCP    192.168.1.10:64191     104.16.87.39:https     ESTABLISHED
  TCP    [::]:135               S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    [::]:445               S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    [::]:5357              S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    [::]:17500             S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    [::]:17501             S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    [::]:49664             S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    [::]:49665             S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    [::]:49666             S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    [::]:49667             S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    [::]:49668             S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  TCP    [::]:49669             S9YK3R:0               LISTENING
  UDP    0.0.0.0:500            *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:1900           *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:1901           *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:1901           *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:3702           *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:3702           *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:3702           *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:3702           *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:3702           *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:3702           *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:4500           *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:5050           *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:5353           *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:5355           *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:6952           *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:13673          *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:17500          *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:17500          *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:32410          *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:32412          *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:32413          *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:32413          *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:32414          *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:52434          *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:54877          *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:54878          *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:54879          *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:54993          *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:60032          *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:60563          *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:60565          *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:64571          *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:64573          *:*
  UDP    0.0.0.0:65305          *:*
  UDP    127.0.0.1:1900         *:*
  UDP    127.0.0.1:5353         *:*
  UDP    127.0.0.1:52433        *:*
  UDP    127.0.0.1:65302        *:*
  UDP    192.168.1.10:137       *:*
  UDP    192.168.1.10:138       *:*
  UDP    192.168.1.10:1900      *:*
  UDP    192.168.1.10:5353      *:*
  UDP    192.168.1.10:38614     *:*
  UDP    192.168.1.10:52432     *:*
  UDP    192.168.1.10:63078     *:*
  UDP    192.168.1.10:63079     *:*
  UDP    192.168.1.10:63080     *:*
  UDP    [::]:500               *:*
  UDP    [::]:3702              *:*
  UDP    [::]:3702              *:*
  UDP    [::]:3702              *:*
  UDP    [::]:3702              *:*
  UDP    [::]:3702              *:*
  UDP    [::]:3702              *:*
  UDP    [::]:4500              *:*
  UDP    [::]:5353              *:*
  UDP    [::]:5355              *:*
  UDP    [::]:52435             *:*
  UDP    [::]:60033             *:*
  UDP    [::]:60564             *:*
  UDP    [::]:60566             *:*
  UDP    [::]:64572             *:*
  UDP    [::]:64574             *:*
  UDP    [::]:65305             *:*
  UDP    [::1]:1900             *:*
  UDP    [::1]:5353             *:*
  UDP    [::1]:52431            *:*
  UDP    [fe80::74a5:77ed:348a:d4c5%5]:1900  *:*
  UDP    [fe80::74a5:77ed:348a:d4c5%5]:5353  *:*
  UDP    [fe80::74a5:77ed:348a:d4c5%5]:52430  *:*


----------



## s9yk3r

Omg, i just did another test with that program (i did not change my settings or other stuffs) and now my ports... are opened...
The only thing that I did today is change my router port. I put my ethernet in another port on the router


----------



## GentleArrow

Interesting especially since I am not seeing 8000 or 11155 open in the netstat report.

Are things working?


----------



## s9yk3r

yea. they are. idk how it's possible but they're working (at least for now, we'll see tomorrow)


----------



## GentleArrow

Funny moving a cable solved the issue. Best of luck


----------



## s9yk3r

and... today it doesn't work AGAIN. but in a different way. Today i can forward just UDP ports... tcp are closed....


----------



## GentleArrow

Sounds like a flaky router. It needs a brain refresh. Sometimes I have found removing the forwarding entries, saving the config, reboot and reenter then save the config again gets it working again.

I would also backup the config to my desktop. Usually under administration you have the option of saving the config to a file. Do so.

I have found that the next time it gets flaky if I restore the previous config all is well again.


----------

